# Do you do the 240 volt connection?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

An "ethical" question for you guys, if you will.

You are re & re-ing an electric hot water tank. There is a 240 volt connection there. Do disconnect the power to the tank yourself and reconnect it to the new one after it is installed, or do you have a licensed electrician who does this connection for you?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I do it.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I will do it. I personally think all plumbers should know enough about electricity to safely hook up power to things like water heaters, garbage disposers, dishwashers, etc. I'm still amazed when I run into plumbers that cannot do that.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Elect. hack here. on reconnect.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Depended on the situation.

At the Hospitals and the power plant it was the domain of the electrician, as with most new construction.

I performed all electrical work that was single phase up to 240V on those appliances/pieces of equipment I serviced/replaced. Having the electrical endorsement attached to my gas ticket allows for running circuits from the panel to the appliance as well.

Personally, I don't see this as an ethics issue.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

If I am only disconnecting and reconnecting existing I will do it. If there is any new wire I'm not doing it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

If i am replacing an existing heater I will disconnect and reconnect but if they are doing a new electric where one was not there then they need to get an electrician.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I get permits for all of our water heaters. We work under the "Uniform Construction Code" in NJ.

That being said, some local municipalities will allow us to pull the electrical permit. We will the reconnect. 

Most towns require a licensed electrician.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We are allowed to connect existing power to an appliance by code. This lilttle problem could be solved by requiring water heaters to plug in just like a dryer does. They have already done that here for dishwashers and disposals on new houses or jobs where electrical permits are pulled like a remodel.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill do it, disposals and dishwasher CHANGEOUTS as well. On a side note, I do have and Electrician friend of mine, If he is doing the electrical on a home that I am doing the plumbing on, i will do him the favor of going ahead and wiring up the disposal, I know what a PITA it is to try and wire one after it is installed. Thats how I roll, with him anyways.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I do most of them. I run into some where there's a off peak timer wired in , when I see that I always call sparky.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I do it, if I didnt customers would be like " I need to call an electrician? f that Ill call someone else"


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

regulator is right, as long as you have your endorsment on your gas ticket you are fine.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

We have run the wire overhead for a relocated heater.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Regulator/SPH,

Are you sure that with your BC GAs Ticket Electrical Endorsement (which I have), that you are allowed to touch line voltage wiring if it's not a gas fueled appliance you would be connecting to?

Here is the gas safety act clause which makes me believe it technically shouldn't be done, although I know guys do it all time for RE & RE's, myself included. 

*Class A or B gas fitter may do limited electrical work *

*8* (1) The holder of a class A or class B gas fitter’s certificate of qualification may, while employed by a licensed gas contractor or working under an operating permit, perform electrical work that is restricted to the installation, repair and maintenance of electrical wiring *for solid, liquid and gaseous-fuel-fired heating equipment* for any of the following: 
(a) connecting branch circuit wiring to the heating equipment integral connection box from a junction box or disconnect mounted in close proximity to the heating equipment; 
(b) class 2 circuit wiring up to a rated output of 100 Volt amps;
(c) low voltage controls or 24 volt thermostats;
(d) Repealed. [B.C. Reg. 134/2009, s. 8.]


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott K said:


> Regulator/SPH,
> 
> Are you sure that with your BC GAs Ticket Electrical Endorsement (which I have), that you are allowed to touch line voltage wiring if it's not a gas fueled appliance you would be connecting to?
> 
> ...


Scott, is the above pertaining to all A or B fitters or only those with EE (electrical endorsement). Also, do you have a current copy of the BC Building Code regarding electrical?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Scott, is the above pertaining to all A or B fitters or only those with EE (electrical endorsement). Also, do you have a current copy of the BC Building Code regarding electrical?


I am pretty sure it is those who have their electrical endorsement. In fact I didn't think you could pass your Gas Ticket without this endorsement, but I could be wrong (can't recall).

No I don't have a copy of the BC Electrical code.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

When I got my gas ticket, EE had just been introduced. It was an option and not a requirement of the B ticket itself.

Last I heard, the electrical code does not have language pertaining to the qualification of those doing the work like the Plumbing code has. I suppose that one will have to check the electrical code to determine this aspect of acceptability.


----------



## plumbings83 (Nov 9, 2009)

i think you should consider asking for professional help first especially when you don't have background on plumbing to begin with... take it from me, i'm an Atlanta plumber and some of my clients to these things by themselves and they end up calling me eventually... :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbings83 said:


> i think you should consider asking for professional help first especially when you don't have background on plumbing to begin with... take it from me, i'm an Atlanta plumber and some of my clients to these things by themselves and they end up calling me eventually... :thumbup:





> Sewer & Drain Cleaning
> Any Drain - Any Stoppage - Anytime $99 .95!
> One Hour Priority Drain Service!
> Call now & we’ll see you in one hour


.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

plumbings83 said:


> i think you should consider asking for professional help first especially when you don't have background on plumbing to begin with... take it from me, i'm an Atlanta plumber and some of my clients to these things by themselves and they end up calling me eventually... :thumbup:


 So, um, are the mods napping today?

I politely asked you to post an introduction, this morning...................
Still waiting patiently...................................................:ban:


----------

